# Partitionstabelle schrott



## ElGreco93 (22. September 2008)

Hallo, 
hatte letztens ein Problem Mit meiner Platte. Beim hochfahren kam eine Fehlermeldung. Also habe ich mit meiner Vista-Cd versucht es zu reparieren. Ging leider nicht. Das Problem war aber das die Partitionstabelle kaputt ist. Habe dann versucht mit TestDisc sie zu reparieren. Hab leider keine ahnung wie das funktioniert und jetzt kann ich nicht mal mehr auf meine Platte zugreifen. 
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Danke im vorraus
Philip


----------



## Maniac (22. September 2008)

Hatte ich auch erst letztens bei einem Freund.
Entweder du startest mit Knoppix über CD und verwendest das Programm Testdisc von der CD. Dieses schreibt die Tabellen neu. Hatte bei mir damals wunderbar geklappt. Du kannst auch per Diskette oder USB-Stick starten, lade dir dann das Programm für Windows wunter und starte von Disk oder USB-Stick.


----------



## ElGreco93 (22. September 2008)

Ja ich habe in moment eine 2 Festplatte drinn auf der ich Vista hab. Sprich ich kann TestDisc auch davon starten. Nur mein Problem ich das ich mit Testdisc einfach nicht klar komme. Ich weiß nicht was ich da einstellen soll bzw. wählen soll.


----------



## Maniac (22. September 2008)

weis ich jetzt leider auch nicht auswendig. die Funktionen werden doch beschrieben soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Ansonsten hilft auch google. Ich kann mich glaub erinnern das es da sogar eine Anleitung gegeben hat.


----------



## PC Heini (22. September 2008)

Vlt hilft dieser Link http://www.tim-bormann.de/index.php?section=185 zur Problemlösung.


----------



## Maniac (22. September 2008)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Vlt hilft dieser Link http://www.tim-bormann.de/index.php?section=185 zur Problemlösung.




genau die meinte ich


----------

